# J.Lo is evil!



## user2 (Sep 19, 2005)

She used mink lashes for her new video!

I mean, how sick is that?

She also word fox lashes to the Oscars two years ago! That's just eww!And you know who did them? Shu Uemura!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 19, 2005)

Even though I do find her use of animal fur repulsive, at the same time I love watching Peta and those wackos go nuts over it. It makes for quite amusing entertainment.


----------



## user2 (Sep 19, 2005)

It's not "going nuts over it", it's about showing the world how animals are getting tortured for a coat or a hat! You know that they peel off the fur while the mink or fox or some animal is still alive? That's more than sick!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

lol youbeabitch ... while i must agree that some peta members ARE a bit extreme, i *abhor* the use of animal fur. it repulses and angers me to no end.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 19, 2005)

PETA isn't the greatest organization out there either...I think it's funny how they want to judge people who wear fur, but are not past using violence to get their point across, I guess people don't matter as much as the animals.

It's also a very hypocritical (sp?) organization...did you know that the woman in charge is a diabetic?  AND, the insulin she uses is made with animal byproducts and developed using animal testing, which they supposedly also do not like...but I guess it's okay since it's for her health...Ummm, excuse me, but animal testing in medical research has led to some very important and helpful breakthroughs in medicine that benefits all of our health!  PETA is stupid to me.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not saying the practice is good or funny. Its very sad and inhumaine however, the way some of those peta folks are its absolutely hysterical. 

I have many favorites of some extreamist and their commercials are also very entertaining. My favorite to date is how they compared animal cruelty to slavery and the holocost. 

You know there are some nutjobs on every side of every issue. I have to admit,everytime I hear someone is a member of Peta I automatically put caution up because of the nutjobs out there. Maybe if they werent so nutty and entertaining a message could get across without being found as insane, nutty, or just all in all funny.

oh dont forget peta also is for euthanization of animals. I thought they wanted the animals not to die but its ok to go ahead and kill them if there are too many? What the hell? THIS coming from an e-mail I recieved complaining about the limits of # of animals.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 19, 2005)

PETA is a horrible organization. They use horrible deplorable tactics and to the extreme. They use threats, and bodily harm, they even have a convicted bomber and arsonist on the payroll - which have used their "skills" to prevent people from wearing fur. 

I dont like fur, I wont wear fur, but I dont condemn those that do. 

I do applaud organizations like greenpeace, that douse baby seals in red paint so that people wont kill them for their skin before it turns black. They are like the cutest things on the planet and I hate that people kill them for their skin. Its stupid to me, to kill something so beautiful for a jacket. I wouldnt stop talking to someone that had one, but I would express how sad it makes me that someone would go out of their way to kill something only for its skin..


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_PETA isn't the greatest organization out there either...I think it's funny how they want to judge people who wear fur, but are not past using violence to get their point across, I guess people don't matter as much as the animals.

It's also a very hypocritical (sp?) organization...did you know that the woman in charge is a diabetic?  AND, the insulin she uses is made with animal byproducts and developed using animal testing, which they supposedly also do not like...but I guess it's okay since it's for her health...Ummm, excuse me, but animal testing in medical research has led to some very important and helpful breakthroughs in medicine that benefits all of our health!  PETA is stupid to me._

 

wow, sounds a lot like pro lifers.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 19, 2005)

PETA are hypocrits. Most people don't know that they've unethically put to death over 10,000 dogs and cat since 2003 at their HQ in Virginia. Back in June police found two PETA employees disposing I think about 18 dogs including puppies in a dumpster. They've attacked research centers like the American Cancer Society. PETA's president has even publicly announced that she will not support the cure for AIDS if it is found because it involved animal researching/testing. 

I don't support the use of fur as clothing. But PETA is just hyporcrytical and violent. They're supposed to be People for Ethical Treatment of Animals. What's so ethical about killing their own animals and bashing on others just because they don't agree with their views.

PETA also uses a majority of their donations to dispose of their animals and support violent groups. They support arsonic groups such as the North American Earth Liberation Front (ELF) and the Animal Liberation Front (ALF). In 90s PETA paid $70,200 to ALF to burn down a Michigan State University research laboratory.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 19, 2005)

Peta is a pretty rough organization. I sadly must say I was once a member of Peta and it didnt go well. Those people are lunatics. I went to one meeting and it scared the hell out of me. 

They really are a terrorist group. I mean they are so crazy and obsessive it is scary. I mean the only way I can describe the mentality of how nutty these people are is probably the way we describe terrorist organizations

Very bad group.

I will actually even go as far as to say, these people are so deranged, that to be perfectly honest, one day I walked in on a Klan meeting (it was an accident, I will go into details if you wish how I managed to find my way there) and to be very honest, the same hatred and ignorance and hypocracy they used at the Klan meeting was the same as PeTA's! The only difference was one was wanting the supreme race to be animals and the other only white people.

Crazy ass shit.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 19, 2005)

Why Kill A Poor Little Fox For A Set Of Eyelashes That Youre Only Going To Wear Once And Throw Away......were Not Talking A Purse Or A Coat Here People...were Talking About Eyelashes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 19, 2005)

I seriously wonder if JLo just tells people that just to watch Peta go crazy. I really do.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm completely against animal cruelty for beauty but alas, PETA do not always do a great deal to further their supposed causes. 

I dunno...I have this weird theory that perhaps instead of criticising people for not being vegetarians, they should focus on making the meat industry as suffering-free as possible for the animals. So from the moment an animal is conceived, even if for human consumption, it should live as happy a life as it can till slaughter time.

It sounds wacko? Hope not. But reminds me how the Dutch have gov't-funded labs where ppl can get their recreational yet illegal drugs checked to make sure it's not mixed with other shit. They have figured out somewhere along the line that drug users' lives can be saved rather than preaching about it being a criminal activity.

Harm minimisation rather than all-out punishment. 

Off the soapbox...now.


----------



## MrsWaves (Sep 21, 2005)

Penn & Teller Bullshit.  If you ever get a chance, watch the one they do on PETA.  Very interesting.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow the lashes are a little extreme... but do they really kill the animals in order to make the lashes? You would think that such a little amount of hair could have been collected while grooming or something. Just an idea...

Anyways, I come from a cold climate (Michigan) and my dad hunts, so I really see no problem with wearing fur, as long as you need it and as long as you use the rest of the animal for food (yes I'm talking rabbits, and bear and deer here). But c'mon JLo... it's just so extreme. Does she really need all of that stuff? 

I'm not really knowledgable enough about PETA to jump into that discussion... so I just wanted to put my 2 cents in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For whatever it's worth. 

PS I hope I didn't offend any vegetarians/animal lovers!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 28, 2005)

M·A·C doesn't kill ponies, goats or oxen to make its brushes and I'm sure it's possible to harvest hair from mink for eyelashes without killing the animals too.

Now as for whether J. Lo is evil or not is another matter.  She's already been banned from one of my regular restuarants for her diva behaviour


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_It's not "going nuts over it", it's about showing the world how animals are getting tortured for a coat or a hat! You know that they peel off the fur while the mink or fox or some animal is still alive? That's more than sick!_

 

vuittonvictim: They don't kill the entire animal just to get hair from it. for example: violin bows are made of horse hair.. they don't kill the horse to get the hair. did you know that L Vuitton uses real leather for their bags. you have to kill the animal in order to get that...


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 29, 2005)

do you think anyone would be interested in a professor fate skin coat? i would easily sell my skin for the right amount of money.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh! oh! how about 5,000? Will you take 5,000?


----------



## Miss Marcy (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_It's not "going nuts over it", it's about showing the world how animals are getting tortured for a coat or a hat! You know that they peel off the fur while the mink or fox or some animal is still alive? That's more than sick!_

 
i'm not trying to be a brat here but aren't Louis Vuitton bags made of leather? You seem to be a fan of those.....Acquiring leather is just as icky and mean, so isn't that hypocricy?  Well maybe not allllll of them are leather, but my roommate's is so i just assume. Just an observation that i found to be humorous. I mean no disrespect of course.


----------



## user2 (Sep 30, 2005)

of course I know that LV bags are made of leather but leather to me is something of a byproduct! When you slaughter a cow you just take the meat and the rest usually is waste!
So there's more use of a whole cow than of a mink!


----------



## Miss Marcy (Sep 30, 2005)

not in all cases. theres actually a large amount of leathers imported from india and europe that were from animals killed solely for the skin. perhaps some research is in order before the preaching begins.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Marcy* 
_perhaps some research is in order before the preaching begins._

 
Goodness, preachers _never_ let facts get in the way of a good argument!


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_Oh! oh! how about 5,000? Will you take 5,000?_

 

please, better come up with something better than that.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2005)

I love you but your skin is not worth more than that!  lol


----------



## Professor Fate (Oct 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_I love you but your skin is not worth more than that!  lol_

 

well,how much you offering for me.....whole.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2005)

i dunno.....$50? lol


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 1, 2005)

vuitton uses mink.


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

I personally don't see what the big deal is. Then again, I'm not much of an animal rights activist. If she's got the money and the means, more power to her. Besides, you have to admit, mink lashes are just plain fabulous.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lele* 
_I personally don't see what the big deal is. Then again, I'm not much of an animal rights activist. If she's got the money and the means, more power to her. Besides, you have to admit, mink lashes are just plain fabulous._

 
i agree with you.  i suppose it's not nice to kill animals for their fur...but it's just so pretty.  one thing i do not understand is why people think it's inhumane to wear python or mink and yet wearing leather is okay.  and just for the record, there are many types of cow that are killed specifically for the leather, not to utilize the other parts of the animals.  i have a pair of blue croc marc jacobs pumps that i adore.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 2, 2005)

I am totally for the ethical treatment of animals; I don’t know much about the PETA organization, but from what I have seen in the media their tactics are extreme.  I wish that they would use most of that passion to go after pedophiles.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_I am totally for the ethical treatment of animals; I don’t know much about the PETA organization, but from what I have seen in the media their tactics are extreme.  I wish that they would use most of that passion to go after pedophiles._

 
And those who commit domestic violence or rape.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 3, 2005)

or lazy ass parents who couldnt care less about their children.


----------



## floatinglili (Oct 4, 2005)

PETA are targetting australian wool growers for tail docking, as they say that it is cruel. But tail docking protects the sheep from a slow and painful death called 'fly strike', where maggots eat into the body from the wool on the tail!
for a farmer to not tail dock would be gross cruelty.
peta don't research their topics very well, and they come from an antagonistic position from the start


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *floatinglili* 
_PETA are targetting australian wool growers for tail docking, as they say that it is cruel. But tail docking protects the sheep from a slow and painful death called 'fly strike', where maggots eat into the body from the wool on the tail!
for a farmer to not tail dock would be gross cruelty.
peta don't research their topics very well, and they come from an antagonistic position from the start_

 
Not exactly, it's 'mulesing' that they are against. I read the PETA report and get this: it states that 40% of Australian farmers DO NOT engage or endorse the adoption of this cruel practice. So, does PETA care about the farmers in the wool industry who DON'T resort to such cruelty? From what I gather, no. They say outright just boycott Australian wool. Groan!

Re: docking, it's also the faeces around the bottom that causes infestations, the 'dags', so basically you have to be a really devoted farmer, keeping the sheep clean, manually if need be. I'm glad that some farmers care enough about their sheep to actually wash them themselves!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Oct 8, 2005)

While I do agree that the PETA people are extremists, I do have a problem with fur unless it's known to be cruelty free, meaning the animal was killed before it was skinned. 

It's totally possible J.Lo's false lashes could come from snipping some hair off a live animal. I have an issue with her fashion line being full of fur because chances are it's not cruelty free fur (which is, from my understanding, significantly more expensive than regular fur).

That being said, I believe animals are for humans' use, but only 1) if they are suffering for a greater good like medications or medical treatments and 2) if they are killed first before being taken apart for their assets.

That's my 2 cents if anyone's interested.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 10, 2005)

this is my opinon and im going to be probally shot down but im going to hide behing the first right of a US citizen... freedom of speech...

first off PeTa is targeting two animals industries: Vivisection and Fur Salons. they shouldnt mess with either. 

PeTa is bullshit and i believe their beliefs are so messed up its not even funny they euathanize more animals than any other vivisection medical site or any allergy testing, product producing labortories that are out there, and PeTa isint doing it for any reason but just to get attention and supposedly spread the word of animal crulity, we OWE our lives to vivisection animals for they have purpose of scientific research and developement, but PeTa believes they are just doing that to animals for FUN they should be targeting certian people, like the guys who keep putbulls and fight them, or people who are using dolphins with lazerbeams for terroist attacks.- we own our everyday lives to vivisection donated animals, if it wasnt for them we wouldnt have 70% of makeup & skincare, 90% of medicine or half of what we eat, since they test dyes and chemical on vivisection animals before they put the chemicals into our everyday food stuffs. when they suposedly "rescue" thoes animals from vivisection testing centers all they do is bring them back to PeTa headquarters record video threats with the animals in the background and lock them up in another cage until they feel justice has been served if the animals die in THEIR cages they just throw them in a dumpster and point their fingers and blame the main source.

i believe people have their choice to wear fur or not, i love fur. Fur Salons dont get their fur from horribly slaughtered animals, the fur comes from animals bred specifically to be used for thoes coats, they mostly gas the animal til it dies. not slitting their throats or letting them sit in a cage waiting for them to die






(end rant)


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree that killing an animal for their fur when it is not absolutely necessary for survival is wrong, however, I do know that mink lashes on the market today are made from hair that is shaved off the animal -- meaning the animal is not harmed. So I would not go without considering the fact that the lashes jlo wore were made without harming any foxes either


----------

